# Powerbait Tool



## argus (Oct 9, 2007)

A buddy of mine (here in Utah) came up with this product. It is called Troutberry. Basically it is a little pair of tongs that let you bait up your hook with out getting powerbait all over your hands. They put up a video of it on Youtube: 




Or you can just go to Youtube and type Troutberry in the search bar and find it.

They are supposed to have their website up this weekend at www.troutberry.com.

I have one, and it works really well. They also do one that they call Eggberry which makes a smaller ball about the size of a salmon egg.

It looks much better than those syringes they sell with the end cut off that you are supposed to jam in the bait and then jam your hook into.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Now that is a way cool idea, gonna make a million on that.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

When using powerbait gets you down, Use Troutberry!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Troutberry, for Berry Trout!


----------



## argus (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like my buddy will have to contact you guys to write some advertising headlines!

Grandpa, I haven't tried using powerbait at Strawberry. Didn't know if the cuts would go for it. Have you had success with it up there? I think I have used it about everywhere else with great success, especially with the kids. I have a troutberry and the kids use and bait there own hooks which is awesome! They are already good at squishing playdough into shapes so this was a natural for them.

Another thing that I have really liked to cut down on the mess are those Gulp night crawlers. I bought some because someone told me they were good for catfish (still haven't tried that) but I was carrying the jar around and decided to give them a try at East Canyon.

They worked great. I have used them below a float and also suspended deep from my float tube in the summer. Have even used them to tip jigs for crappie and blue gill. I probably won't by any earthworms this year. And they don't die and turn to goo if they get too hot.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't used power bait at Strawberry myself.
I do hear a lot of folks say that they are using it though.
I don't know if it works as well for Cutthroat as it does for Rainbows.

I don't use power bait much at all.
Two reasons.
1- Fish take it deep at lot of the time and I release most fish.
2- I don't like the mess. This tool may do away with #2 for me!

I hope your friend does well with his invention.

There are a lot of Utah based fishing tackle and other fishing related businesses.
Way to go Utah!!!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Powerbait will catch Cutt's up at Strawberry, but like has been mentioned they end up with the hook deep inside. I used to bait fish quite a bit back before my C&R days, but I think I get more of a kick letting em go.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

i just tried to buy one but the buy it now part of the website does not seem to be working. any idea as to when we will be able to order. or will they be selling them in retail stores.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried to buy one too but nada.......

I wanted a couple of the eggberry size.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent idea! Maybe my next pair of coveralls won't look like a rainbow below my knees.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a neat idea, but I'm not squeamish about a little Powerbait on my fingers. 
A quick note about the Powerbait at Strawberry:
1. Powerbait works great to catch cuts.
2. Fish die after being caught with treble hooks in the gut.
3. Waters with slot limits are not good places to use treble hooks covered in Powerbait. You'll wastefully kill too many fish.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that is a cool idea. 

I wonder if Takemefishin has invested in this yet. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to buy a couple when they make it to retail stores. I have a problem when fishing on a sunny day: Its either power bait, or sunscreen. Let me explain- If you put on sunscreen, you are guarded against a sunburn, but also against catching fish, as some will inevitably make it onto your bait. Generally, I will take a sunburn and fish over no fish and white skin. A product like this would help keep me cancer free and let me catch fish. (How's that for a testimonial) :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I would like to buy a couple when they make it to retail stores. I have a problem when fishing on a sunny day: Its either power bait, or sunscreen. Let me explain- If you put on sunscreen, you are guarded against a sunburn, but also against catching fish, as some will inevitably make it onto your bait. Generally, I will take a sunburn and fish over no fish and white skin. A product like this would help keep me cancer free and let me catch fish. (How's that for a testimonial) :wink:


Ya know, you could always just rinse your hands off in the water after applying sunscreen. Or if you put it on before heading down to the lake, you could bring a bottle/container of water and rinse your hands off. That's what I do. 

I hear you on the cancer thing though. I'm a redhead so I have to be extra careful with my complection. I'm sure to apply the stuff thoroughly before venturing out in my float tube at Quail or Sand Hollow. That 100+ degree heat with the sun beating down can't be very good for my skin.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats a great idea. Can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## argus (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, the website is fully up and running for orders now: www.troutberry.com. My buddy also told me that three Walmart stores have them: Riverdale, Orem and Perry. I have seen them in Orem but don't know about the other stores.

They also sent some out to North American Fishing Club members and their were a couple dozen Utah members who got them, so maybe even some folks on this forum already have them.

I am really ready for the ice to be off. Had enough of winter.

Remember: If you aren't thinking about fishing, you aren't concentrating!


----------

